# JOGL, Models



## ArtjomZab (16. Jun 2008)

Kennt jemand  zb 3ds loader für JOGL oder muss ich den selber schreiben. Andere Formate wären auch ok.


----------



## Evil-Devil (16. Jun 2008)

Hab gerade keinen Link parat, aber ich meine es gab da schon fertige Lösungen. Ist dann nur die Frage ob und wie du die einbinden musst. Selbst schreiben ist aber auch nicht so schwer.

Einfach Google oder die JOGL Seite abgrasen. Oder im JavaGaming.org Forum schauen. Da sollte auch was zu finden sein.


----------



## Soulfly (16. Jun 2008)

Jupp Vorredner hat recht, sollte eigentlich im javagaming forum zu finden sein.
Such da mal nach joglutils oder so ähnlich


----------



## ArtjomZab (17. Jun 2008)

Hab ModelLoader in den Jogl Demos für md2, obj und 3ds gefunden. Weiß aber nicht für welchen ich mich entscheiden soll. Wie funktioniert überhaupt jeweils so ein Modelloader. Also ich hab einmal ein Modelloader für obj Dateien geschreiben, relativ leicht, der hat nur vektoren eingelesen, in einen Buffer. Bei dem obj Loader aus den Jogl Demos liefert der ObjectReader einen FloatBuffer mit Vertices, einen FloatBuffer mit VertexNormals und einen int-array aus 
FaceIndices. Wie render ich dann aus denen ein Bild. Und noch eine Frage. Ich möchte meine Figuren auch Texturieren und sie sollen sich auch bewegen können (zb laufen). Geht das mit den obj Dateien, sie enthalten ja keine Informationen über texturen und bewegungen, im gegensatz zu md2.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Jun 2008)

Die Entscheidung welchen du nimmst kann dir keiner abnehmen. Ich würde das Format nehmen für das du den meisten Input hast.

Wie du das ganze renderst kommt halt darauf an wie der Loader die Daten aufbereitet. In meinem - bescheidenen - OBJ Loader pack ich die ganzen Daten entsprechend nach ihren Gruppen sortiert in eigene Objekte und iterier dann darüber.

Texturen musst du den jeweiligen Vertices einfach zuweisen bzw. die sind ja schon zugewiesen sofern das Model mit UV Informationen daher kommt. Bei OBJ liegen die Information zu der Texture in der MTL Datei die meist einem OBJ beiliegt. Und animieren ala Skeletal Animation ist meines Wissens mit OBJ nicht möglich. Da müsstest auf Vertex Animation zurückgreifen.

Naja, relativ großes Thema das ganze ^^"


----------

